# My Digital Antennae



## cashcow (Aug 27, 2013)

My antennae where I live sucks!!!....it keeps going in and out all the time. I have a season pass to record a show and I cannot access the channel because it is too far away not in my viewing area....will the roamio still record it if I cannot access it in another area? please help.


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

cashcow said:


> My antennae where I live sucks!!!....it keeps going in and out all the time. I have a season pass to record a show and I cannot access the channel because it is too far away not in my viewing area....will the roamio still record it if I cannot access it in another area? please help.


What brand/model do you have?


----------



## cashcow (Aug 27, 2013)

Basic roamio


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

cashcow said:


> Basic roamio


Was referring to your OTA antennae.


----------



## cashcow (Aug 27, 2013)

I forget I have all sorts of brands..even ones they considered the best. I live in a rural area and it is bad. Sometimes I can acess 13 channels and sometimes 9,7,even 2. It keeps going out it is really bad. It is not the tivo it has always been like this. (i have a roku as well to remedy this problem)..anyway I was wondering if the roamio can record a show even if I cannot access it. It is too far away the channel is and I want to know can it still record this show if my antenna cannot access this channel over the air. Maybe it can in another area where other people can can get this channnel because it is in their viewing area.

It might sound stupid but who knows I will ask anyway..


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

No, of course you need a bigger/better aimed antenna. The Roamio won't do anything with a signal it can't receive.

It sounds like you might need cable. Personally, even though I'm in suburbia, I originally got cable to get better reception of the broadcast channels.


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

mattack said:


> No, of course you need a bigger/better aimed antenna. The Roamio won't do anything with a signal it can't receive.
> 
> It sounds like you might need cable. Personally, even though I'm in suburbia, I originally got cable to get better reception of the broadcast channels.


Yeah - even if you have to pay for a basic tv pkg just to be able to connect directly to coax to essentially use it as a 'ota' antennae...


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

cashcow said:


> My antennae where I live sucks!!!....it keeps going in and out all the time. I have a season pass to record a show and I cannot access the channel because it is too far away not in my viewing area....will the roamio still record it if I cannot access it in another area? please help.


How high up in the air do you have the antenna mounted?


----------

